# [Wet Thumb Forum]-i'm new



## Richie Rich (Apr 28, 2006)

hey everyone! i'm new here; i'm on another forum but that's for cichlids only, and since i have three planted tanks, i thought i'd join this forum too! i have two 20 gallons and a 10 gallon, all with tons of plants (well, not tons...i want to add more) a fish too! i hope to see some people around the forum!


----------

